# Furry Books?



## Wrought_Havoc (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello all. Gosh it's been awhile since my last posts, school has been crazy due to state testing. Anyway, i was in class and found my required reading quite... unengaging. so, i was  wondering if there was any legit books published by furry authors i can find somewhere. i don't care if i get in trouble for reading that in math class, i am going to read it! anyway, if anyone can share that with me, that'd be grand.

Thanks All,
â™« Havoc


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if he can be classified as a furry author, but Walter Moers has a few published books which focus on anthro fantasy animals. I have read "13 1/2 Lives of Captain Bluebear", "Rumo", and "The Alchemaster's Apprentice" and loved them all. Rumo was probably my favorite, but reading Bluebear first might give a little more background to the world he creates. Hope that helps and I look forward to suggestions by others. I am an avid reader always looking for new recommendations.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 13, 2014)

Wrought_Havoc said:


> Hello all. Gosh it's been awhile since my last posts, school has been crazy due to state testing. Anyway, i was in class and found my required reading quite... unengaging. so, i was  wondering if there was any legit books published by furry authors i can find somewhere. i don't care if i get in trouble for reading that in math class, i am going to read it! anyway, if anyone can share that with me, that'd be grand.Thanks All,â™« Havoc



There is Kyell Gold, but it is unbelievably shit, he's pretty sub-par and all his stories are about foxes taking it up the ass.

There is an anthology edited by Fred Patten that has a few nostalgic stories from way back. It's ok.

Only things I can think of at the moment


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> he's pretty sub-par and all his stories are about foxes taking it up the ass.



Oh good. I am not the only one who thinks that way.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 13, 2014)

Gee would it be allowed to plug my books? but only if you like SCI-FI and they are actually human/animal/hybrids. Sex in them is only implied so probably more towards g than pg 13. Sorry.
There are a lot of good authors right here on FA check out the list and read some samples. you might find something you like and by chance might even get to talk to the author.


----------



## alphakitsune (Mar 13, 2014)

I have written a book but it was in first grade, crappy, and self published.


----------



## Infurmountable (Mar 13, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> I have written a book but it was in first grade, crappy, and self published.



Yes... but more importantly: _was it about foxes taking it up the ass???_ 

Sorry  Couldn't resist.


----------



## kumiko (Mar 13, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> *sub-par* and all his stories are about *foxes taking it up the ass*.



sounds like something I would enjoy.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 13, 2014)

I have to date written 54 books and published 5 so far ranging is size from 55,000 words to 220,000 words. or aobut 130 pages to 750 pages in length.           As I get older and have more time I am planning on publishing about half of them. 
The other half will make good fire starter for the fire place! If you are interested to know more then PM me and I will explain but understand I do not use the forums to sell books. There are some really good writers here so please check out the writers list.


----------



## Rooko (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been told my taste in books is pretty bad, but the Carnival of Souls book and its sequels(?) in the series Untamed City, are pretty good and features anthropomorphs varying from wolves to imps, all of which are called "Daimons." Written by Melissa Marr, who's also written a series about fairies that I'm uninterested in.


----------



## powderhound (Mar 15, 2014)

Furry book, furry author.

Plug for Sasya Fox's Theta:

http://www.amazon.com/Theta-Sasya-Fox/dp/0989441407


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 16, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh good. I am not the only one who thinks that way.



I think that such is a really inaccurate perception of him. I think he is quite talented, but he is obsessed with the same plotline, which can get very repetitive and sadly it almost means that you can get just one of his books and you'll get the full experience of everything he has ever written.

I hold Waterways. Pretty good, and after skimming through excerpts of OOP series I can safely say I'm fully justified in just apreciating Kyell's writting in one book. I'm not going to waste any money on Kory's journey told as a tiger, or as a fox, or as a Champsosaurus gigas.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Apr 1, 2014)

Evening, chummers!

Don't know how particularly old-school Furry-variety books are going to be well-received here, but here goes: 

S. Andrew Swann's 'Moreau' series; the books aren't strictly Furry but the first three are set in the mid-21st Century with plenty of genetic engineering involved, specifically in regards to erect, intelligent anthropomorphic animals; first used as wartime slave troops/labour, then 'allowed' elements of citizenship depending on the country involved decades later, with a distinct level of prejudice from humans (followed by similar sentiments from the bulk of the anthropomorphs involved, usually the children or grandchildren of the original tanked artificial mutations). The first three books were released by DAW Books in the early to mid 1990s, followed by a trilogy set hundreds of years into the future of said universe, then just prior to 2000 a sequel of sorts to the original trilogy, set 20 years afterwards and focussing on the original protagonist (a male genetically-uplifted tiger) with occasional appearances by characters from the original trilogy. Around the same time, an omnibus edition of the first trilogy (some or all of which were out of print by then) was released by DAW Books.

I understand that Swann was a GoH at one of the first Confurence Easts- I guess this would be 1994 or 1995, around the time the first book hit the shelves- but I was not an attendee myself. I have no idea if he's continued writing; there were at least two other books he wrote published by DAW, completely unrelated to the Moreau universe and each other, 'God's Dice', and a novel that wasn't even science-fiction (which surprised me, given DAW's usual subject matter) but more a modern adventure, called 'Zimmerman's Algorithm', both of which I have, and the latter is actually pretty good. I guess I miss the anthro animal adventures of Nohar Rajasthan, but that's just me.

The other book- or books, depending on format- was written by a good friend of mine from my early BBS days, Paul McIlroy, whom I've tried to find for a number of years since then but have yet to locate, and as far as I know was never published. He printed out both 'books'- each numbering into two or three hundred double-pages- and gave those copies to me in hardcopy at a couple of meets for the BBS Twopaw originally called home as a character. (I later received from him a Microsoft Word DOC format copy of Pt. 2, but not Pt. 1.) Aside from punctuation troubles, the writing is extremely good in both content and grammar, and reminded me of the Moreau Series in style, but Paul took the whole aspect of 'species expression' considerably further than Swann ever did. The books were 'Bad Moon Rising', Pts. 1 & 2, and if neither had involved Furries (called 'Anthros' in his world of the mid-2060s) they together would have been one of the best, most intelligent mystery/adventure novels I've had the pleasure of reading.

Thus is my two silvers. Cheers!

-2Paw.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 1, 2014)

When it comes to furry fiction, anthologies can be a good way to sample a variety of authors in a single volume, and then seek more work from your favorites.

If you like stories about humans and anthro characters in the same worlds, I recommend the two volumes of _Different Worlds, Different Skins_:
http://www.anthrodreams.com/wordpress/2009/12/20/different-worlds-different-skins/
http://www.anthrodreams.com/wordpress/2010/11/23/different-worlds-different-skins-volume-2/

And if you like audio stories, try the Anthro Dreams podcast, which is all furry fiction from tons of different authors.

Generally, though, I'd say just browse the furry publishers' websites and see what interests you:
http://www.furplanet.com
http://www.baddogbooks.com (ebooks)
http://www.sofawolf.com
http://www.rabbitvalley.com
http://www.anthrodreams.com

Of course, if you like medieval fantasy, you might be interested in my book.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 8, 2014)

There's Lisanne Norman's Sholan alliance series. Its just 'dripping' with furry influence.

Its a sci-fi series with furry anthro cat aliens. There's an extreme amount of human x furry hetero smut in it though lol. I'm honestly amazed it was actually published and sold in mainstream bookstores like Barnes and Noble (where I found my copies). Sex aside, the story itself is interesting but fairly standard sci-fi faire. Evil reptilian alien race that all the other races in the universe have to band together against yada yada...but yeesh it almost reaches Kit n Kay Boodle level of face palming from the sex focus at times.

There's actually quite a few books in the series too. Eight of em out already. It will keep your interest if you can get past all the sex in it.

Of course a far more interesting sci-fi series with cat aliens would be Larry Niven's Man-Kzin Wars. I absolutely love this series. The series is about mankind, who have reached a societal state of being total pacifists, encountering the Kzin, a race of massive war-mongering tiger aliens that want to enslave humanity to serve as sport for their hunts and general labor, and the battles they fight against them as humanity relearns how to wage war. The series is told in a non-sequential manner and is made up of a collection of stories written by multiple authors into a sort of anthology.

The cool thing about this series is that if you don't like the writing of one of the authors~ you can just skip to a different story in the series. They're all set in the same universe but at different points in time. There are a ton of books in this series... I think it's up to like... 14 books now.


----------



## Troj (Apr 8, 2014)

Anne McCaffrey's "Freedom's Landing" series also had cat-people, in the form of the Catteni.


----------



## Sasya (Apr 22, 2014)

powderhound said:


> Furry book, furry author.
> 
> Plug for Sasya Fox's Theta:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Theta-Sasya-Fox/dp/0989441407



Thank you! ^.^

~Fox


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 23, 2014)

I just purchased 'The Accidental Mermaid' I was curious, and it's going to be my first furry book ever, physically, I mean. I have read a few short e-books, and a lot short stories on DA and FA, but this will be my first physical copy of a book that is at least somewhat furry-related.


----------

